# steel guide rod for px4



## noproblem5671

I bought a .40 cal px4 and I'm not finding anone with a steel guide rod out yet. Anyone found one or know of another guide rod that is compatable?


----------



## SigZagger

*Quality made aftermarket steel guide rods.*

Email Steve Bedair. If it can be made, he should be able to supply one. Here: http://bedair.org/P226/Guiderod.html


----------



## rogue007

If you are wanting an exact duplicate fo the rod, you might want to look at it closely...


It isnt a one piece guide rod, it is a two piece. I dont think steel will bend enough to allow the tabs to lock in place.

Adding a steel rod to the Storm pistol platform will not help you, IMO.

The Beretta PX4 Storm has been the most dependable pistol I have ever owned, PERIOD!

I actually log my rds down range................I have 2640 rds in my PX4.....

2100 rds of WWB 115gr/target.....100rd bulk packs
400 rds of S&B 147gr/SS.....50rd boxes
40rds of Federal Hydrashock 115gr/Defense............20rd boxes
100rds of Speer Gold Dot 124gr/Defense............20rd boxes

NOT ONE HICCUP....................


If you are worried about the guide rod call............#(800) 636-3420.....Beretta USA and ask for parts, and order a couple of guide rods.


----------



## Shipwreck

A lot of guys wanna change out plastic guiderods in polymer pistols. There really is no need to do this, IMHO. How many guiderod failures do U see.

A lot of these guide rods flex for a reason, as the gun fires. I have seen occassional reports of people having issues w/ metal guiderods, then the problems go away when they go back to stock.


----------



## DjSaneR

I'm interested in the PX4 .40, also. 
*Newbie question in 5....4....3....2....1....* 

What is the function of a guide rod?

You can all flame me now


----------



## Shipwreck

U really don't know? 

Its the rod that the recoil spring sits on - it makes the slide return back into place after the gun is fired.

I've said it on another thread - I'm not a fan of the 40 cal, and I really didn't see anything outstanding about the 9mm Storm. But, I have fired one on 40 cal before - and it tames the round very well. I almost thought it was a 9mm I was shooting. If ya do want a 40, I think this is a great one


----------



## DjSaneR

Hehe.. yep I really didn't know. So what is the benefit of changing to an aftermarket guide rod?


----------



## noproblem5671

*Thanks SigZagger*

That is a great link to have. I'll probably leave the guide rod alone. I've picked up a 1911 since I wrote that and I'm going to get an XD9 or 45 as soon as I can. I probably won't put a lot of rounds through the PX4. I wanted the steel rod for two reasons. 1 I just hate plastic parts in any mechanical component and 2 I felt like the metal tabs that keep the slide mounted to the frame are a little small. If they failed and the slide decided to blow off the frame the steel rod would actually help keep it on the gun as the rod is buried into a metal block that is held into the frame. 
I relialize I'm being paranoid on that one, but it is a new model and you just never know.


----------



## Shipwreck

noproblem5671 said:


> That is a great link to have. I'll probably leave the guide rod alone. I've picked up a 1911 since I wrote that and I'm going to get an XD9 or 45 as soon as I can. I probably won't put a lot of rounds through the PX4. I wanted the steel rod for two reasons. 1 I just hate plastic parts in any mechanical component and 2 I felt like the metal tabs that keep the slide mounted to the frame are a little small. If they failed and the slide decided to blow off the frame the steel rod would actually help keep it on the gun as the rod is buried into a metal block that is held into the frame.
> I relialize I'm being paranoid on that one, but it is a new model and you just never know.


You are worried for nothing. The polymer framed guns typically have a longer life than all metal guns. The polymer flexes as the gun shoots. U'll probably wear out the inside of the barrel before ya wear out the gun.

Guns are meant to be shot.

All of my guns are polymer guns.


----------



## noproblem5671

*3rd reason*

I was also hoping to find any way to any way to keep the slide from being able to move so much side to side at the muzzle end. A steel rod through the front of the slide and seated into the metal block attached to to frame wouldn't hurt in that respect. Sorry I don't know the name for that metal block at least not without consulting the manual. The block is there to ride against the barrel and it has a steel stud on it that slides in the angled channel in the barrel in order to force the barrel to rotate as the slide moves back and it also houses the end of the guide rod and spring assembly.


----------



## Shipwreck

Metal or plastic guide rod will have no bearing on slide movement when U move it with your hand...


----------



## SigZagger

noproblem5671,

All factory built auto slides will have some movement. The tolerances are not as close/tight compared to a custom built auto. It's all normal...don't worry about it. Regarding stainless steel guide rods. I feel the same as you. I hate anything plastic inside a gun. My Sig P229 has one of Steve's rods. Does it help it function better, no. Is it added weight, not really, we are talking ounces. Does it look better, yes. Do I as the owner like it better, yes. Factory rods obviously have been researched and tested to work fine. It's doubtful, in your lifetime, you will wear out a gun to the point of destruction. They are fun to tinker with regarding add-on parts, but realistically, they are designed to be shot and enjoyed for many years.


----------



## rogue007

After reading alot more on the issue at other sites concerning the PX4 guide rod, I might be a convert.


----------



## noproblem5671

*??*

Rogue007 what do mean? What did find that made you rethink it? I'm basically convinced by the group that the steel rod isn't needed.


----------



## redfox

I am also convinced that the steel rod isnt needed in my SW40VE, but hell I like how it looks and it just makes me feel better.That been said I didnt convert just for that reason,I put in a stronger recoil spring and had no choice but to get the metal rod.


----------



## rogue007

http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/showthread.php?t=18373

Go here and read everything about, I did and also talked to the man himself who makes them.

Recoil is lowered a tad, so it will help me as the PX4 babrely has some, even less is better.

You might have to register, if not.......read and look at eveything, hell, its only $35.


----------



## noproblem5671

*Pretty sweet*

I'm really tempted. Even though it isn't really necessary I might just have to get one just for the heck of it.


----------



## DjSaneR

I know this is an old thread, but I found this on the Beretta forum. Pictures of a plastic guide rod failure. Apparently 2 people in the thread had the same problem. I think I'll invest in a steel rod.

Click Me!


----------



## Atticaz

DjSaneR said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I found this on the Beretta forum. Pictures of a plastic guide rod failure. Apparently 2 people in the thread had the same problem. I think I'll invest in a steel rod.
> 
> Click Me!


Did you get one of these guide rods. If so, how's it working out?


----------



## USMC6467

I own both a px4 .45 and the .45 SD.

The SD is built with parts designed to mil-spec for SOCOM.

The SD has a metal guide rod with double springs. It is very stiff. All metal parts on the SD are heavy duty parts made of slightly lighter materials. I have taken both down completely (beyond the standard field stripping). The Hammer Assy, Springs, trigger bar, trigger are all different. Even the pins that hold everything together are lighter stronger pins. The slide (not internal components of the slide) itself seems to be the same with exception to the Special Duty logo stamped on it and of course the SD has a 4.6" barrel vice the standard 4" on all the PX4 full size pistols. 

I do not think the guide rod assy will work in the other pistols. But I do believe that all the parts are available on Brownells site. Just type in PX4 SD and you will get a list of all the SD parts and pricing. If the rod can be sold seperately they may have it, but I have only found the whole assy. You could order one, and remove the .45 tension springs, and put your original guide rod spring for your weapon in it's place.

Now if you search via the schematic, the parts list can be a little vague as to what caliber the part is intended for. So do some reasearch, or even call the Beretta Support group for detailed part numbers for any replacement/upgrade parts you wish in install.

As a 15+ year veteran, I find that I am actually more accurate with my PX4's than I ever was with USMC issue 1911's. I truely love the pistols and the action. Just make sure you keep the barrel lug lubed. The only two things that I am still adjusting to, is the polymer frame and the glock style takedown.
I guess it's just a peeve of mine after getting used to metal frames and the signature Beretta takedown lever. I personally think they should have stuck with the metal frame and takedown lever that the Cougars had originally.

Gunny


----------

